# I am not able to Save in PSD



## iflynething (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm working on a HUGE panorama of downtown Charlotte, NC. Well, I did 3 sets of pictures I"m combining for a panorama.

I started at one point, went to the right over lapping slightly to another point on the right, moved up and then went right to the point where I started (except higher) went up more and went left in a zig zag pattern until I covered everything. I'm having these blown up to a 3' x 6' for a club downtown. Anyways, the first one only consisted of 9-10 images for the bottom, middle and top section. 9 on the bottom, 9 middle, etc. Once they are merged, I then merge the bottom, middle and top, to make one huge file for the most amount of detail. On the second one, which I'm working on right now, there are 15 images per 3 parts (the bottom, middle and half). When they merge together, I cannot save as a PSD. Only TIFF, Large Photo Format (PSB) and a Photoshot Raw file but not PSD (Photoshop Document).

Are there too many file i"m working with and it just CAN'T save as a PSD or what? Will I be using anything? I don't flatten the image until I have merged the bottom, middle and top sections together so I like to keep it all separated and Photomerge the PSD files.

Anyone know what's the limitations here?

~Michael~


----------



## Bifurcator (Oct 16, 2008)

Save it as ".psb" (PSB) which is Adobe's "Large Document Format"... problem solved. 

Here's the blurb from the PS manual:

"The Large Document Format (PSB) supports documents up to 300,000 pixels in any dimension. All Photoshop features, such as layers, effects, and filters, are supported. You can save high dynamic range, 32&#8209;bits-per-channel images as PSB files. Currently, if you save a document in PSB format, it can be opened only in Photoshop CS or later. Other applications and earlier versions of Photoshop cannot open documents saved in PSB format.

Note: Most other applications and older versions of Photoshop cannot support documents with file sizes larger than 2 GB."​


----------

